# Paint booth



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

hey guys for all you guys who airbrush does anyone use a vented paintboth I'm throwing around building one but I'm havering a bit of trouble on how to vent it I have no issue running a pipe outside but the issue is with the fan as a normal bathroom or kitchen fan can cause a fire or explosion as the brushes in the motors do spark does anyone have any suggestions or ideas thank you guys


----------



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You think there would be enough fumes to ignite? I can't imagine there would be.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't airbrush but if your serious about it look up Atex rated fans. The price of those will probably change your thinking.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

A very-very small, like a 1 gallon canister, vacuum cleaner. EXTERNAL motor,,, hose in, hose out, With a filter!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Like this;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEKO-APW21...6b865c&pid=100167&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=282294682114

or better yet, this; (cheap!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wet-Dry-Vac...129466?hash=item1a20e68afa:g:2dAAAOSwUKxYcVDu

I get a old junk 'T' shirt sleeve & cut it just long enough to stretch over the canister's filter. Throw it away when it becomes plugged. 
Even one of those little car vacuums will work. I've even used a 12v car heater blower for stuff like that,,,, & a boat bilge blower.

lol,,, I was just on ebay this morning looking for a fireplace dust vac!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I made a little bench area in front of a basement window and used some dryer vent hose to a small inline fan. I removed the glass part of the window and inserted a plastic panel with a hole. It works ok for me


----------



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## tehosu1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Airbrush paints should not be that flammable to cause concern. Even using spray cans one could still use can use simple box fan (undre $20) with a furnace filter in front (fan pulls fumes and overspray toward blades). Make an enclosure with cardboard or 1/4" ply. Cut a hole in back just smaller than filter and you should be good to go.


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Airbrush fumes hurt my lungs. Had existing wall fan in my shop. Bought a dryer vent hose and the rest was scrap. Works great!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you separate the fan from the booth itself and use corrugated hose with a bend in it, you lower the risk of fire and the hose collects most of the particulate so that the paint particles do not collect on the fan blades.

Particulate on the fan blade can eventually can the fan to lose its balance and begin to wobble.

To separate the fan from the booth, build a box, secure the fan inside it and attach the four inch corrugated hose between the box and the booth. Leave some slack in the corrugated hose so that the grooves in the hose can collect the paint particles before they get to the fan.

I chose a length of corrugated hose long enough to place the fan box outside the paint room so as to reduce the noise caused by the fan.

Maybe the links provided above illustrate this but I posted this as a way of explaining what worked for me and others.


----------



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

jbunn3 said:


> Airbrush fumes hurt my lungs. Had existing wall fan in my shop. Bought a dryer vent hose and the rest was scrap. Works great!


Thank you for your picture I'm thinking something like you have there thanks again


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy just built this for me yesterday. I'm going to run a 6 inch online fan to a flexible vent tube and out the window.


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

I would caution where you dump the exhaust out, I know a guy who has an exhaust fan in his shop for painting and the outside of his shop where the exhaust goes out is multi colored lol. Some women might get mad, maybe extend the pipe out a ways!!!


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Why not use water based paints? That is what I do. When I use the lacquer to seal them, I slip outside shoot them, hang em for a few to flash off, then bring them inside. I am just getting started at it (my lures are a little crude yet). Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Doboy said:


> Like this;
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALEKO-APW212-ETL-Approved-Ash-Multipurpose-Vacuum-Dust-Cleaner-With-Wheels-5/192012460447?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=ee0c25802b64416eb05dffe14d6b865c&pid=100167&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=282294682114
> 
> or better yet, this; (cheap!)
> ...


Have you tried a drywall dust filter in a wetdry vac? I would think dry wall dust and wood ash to be similar in size.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here are the pics that didn't upload, you can see the inline fan I'm using sitting inside the paint booth, I have a window which this will be ran too, LED light to mount inside on the way as well, should work great for me.


----------

